# A Good Reason to Install Jelly Bean When It Becomes Available



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.zdnet.com/charlie-miller-difficult-to-write-exploits-for-android-4-1-7000001073/


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome. Exploit resistence is not a sexy topic or high priority for a lot of folks. As an IT professional I know security is everyones business. I'll add this to the list of expectations for my Jelly Bean topping on my Ice Cream.


----------

